# Debugging mit Eclipse / Web-Application



## magneto (19. Mrz 2005)

Hallo @ all ,

habe ein Problem beim Debugging mit Eclipse..(sowohl 2.1 als auch 3.0.1)

Habe ein Web-App ( JSP/Struts/JRUN/SAP/ORACLE) an der ich ca ein halbes Jahr 
nicht gearbeitet habe und die nun etwas ertweitert werden soll.
Mein Problem ist das der der Debugger nicht bei den BreakPoints anhält und
ich nicht weiss warum. Dabei hat alles einwandrei funktioniert bei der Entwicklung.
Egal wo ich den/die Breakpoints setzte es wird nicht angehalten.
Nach langem suchen und lesen (Internet ,Bücher) habe ich in einem Buch (Eclipse - Die Plattform)
etwas zum Debugging mit Eclipse gefunden jedoch verstehe ich den Text nicht ( witzig oder  ).
ALso hier mal dieser ominöse Satz : 

 "Grundsätzlich können Breakpoints nur sinnvoll gesetzt werden wenn Sourcecode und Classfile übereinstimmen."

Was soll das bedeuten ? Ich meine wenn ich ein Projekt mittels CVS "inportiere" und compiliere (wie) kann es da
zu Abweichungen von SOurcecode und Classfile kommen ?? *verwirrung* 

Kann mir Bitte jemand sagen wie ich überprüfen kann ob Sourcecode und Classfile übereinstimmen ??
Bzw. was genau ist mit Classfile gemeint ( die class dateien oder doch nicht ? )...
Bzw. hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte und was ich tun kann um das zu beheben  ??

Herrzlichen Dank...

grüße
magneto


----------



## foobar (20. Mrz 2005)

> Bzw. was genau ist mit Classfile gemeint ( die class dateien oder doch nicht ? )...


Jepp

Mach mal ein Clean, das hilft manchmal.


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2005)

Hi foobar,

was meinste genau mit clean ? ??
ant web-clean ?? oder aus eclipse raus ? ..
thx 
greetz


----------

